

Student Tweets Entire History of US Drone Strikes - jbegley
http://mashable.com/2012/12/11/student-tweets-drone-strikes/

======
beloch
There are some pretty reprehensible people who have sown chaos and destruction
in places like Africa or mesoamerica, who have since taken refuge in the U.S..
Some of them are there with the express purpose of raising funds for their
compatriots so they can continue to do what they're doing.

These are not nice people.

Now, imagine how U.S. citizens would react if the nations being hurt by these
people started conducting drone attacks on U.S. soil that got those nasty
people, but with an "acceptable amount of collateral damage".

------
001sky
Project designed to fail as PR stunt...

No, really.

